# Search for mater Mariner Blois



## Deebee47 (Feb 3, 2010)

I am trying to get more information regarding my Great Great grandfather, William Ernest Hogarth BLOIS, born 1867 in Wivenhoe, Essex. He spent most of his life in the merchant navy ending up as Master mariner. I have a little information about him... He served with Lady of Clennel in 1912, Rainbow in 1913 and Sorcerer in 1918. I have tried various other sites, such as ancestry and findmypast but little information is forthcoming. 

If there is anyone out there who could shed some light on this man I would appreciate it.

I am producing a family online book which includes my BLOIS family's naval exploits and records and if anyone might be interested i can email it to you via your email address.

Thanks
Deebee47


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

I’m not sure if this is relevant there was a William Blois who was Master of the “Kallisto” which arrived in New York 3rd May 1929 he signed in Southampton 22nd February 1929 he was age 62 when signing his seaman’s ID 002705

There was a William Blois aged 63 Arrived back in Southampton from New York as a passenger (DBS) aboard the “Homeric” of the White Star Line 7th December 1929 he was a Master Mariner , he gave an address as 37 Cranbury Avenue, Southampton 

Also there was a W Blois signed on the “Glenmorven” reg: Leith as crew a Boy age 17 his place of birth looks like Wivenhoe the ship arrived 11th July 1883 Sydney NSW via Adelaide & Melbourne having sailed from London
The Official No for the “ Glenmorven” is 87242, there may be do***ents in the NMU Canada 
http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=87242

Ray


----------



## Deebee47 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for this Ray. Excellent information and it gives me much to sort through. I am trying to get hold of some of the yachts and ships he was involved with. 

Much appreciated. 

Deebee


----------

